# Haitian Creole: Ayiti Toma



## bloomiegirl

Je cherche la signification de "_Ayiti Toma_", soit en français, soit en anglais.
I'm looking for the meaning of "_Ayiti Toma_," explained either in French or in English.

J'ai une *phrase française*: "Le 12 janvier 2010, la terre a tremblé pour réveiller _Ayiti Toma_ du coma." C'est le mot "_Toma_" que je ne comprends pas. Je crois que _Ayiti Toma_, c'est une référence créole au nom d'Haïti, mais que faire de "_Toma_", comment l'expliquer ? Merci d'avance. 

Here''s the *sentence in English* (my translation): "On January 12, 2010, the earth trembled and awakened _Ayiti Toma_ from its coma." The word "_Toma_" is problem for me.   I understand that  _Ayiti Toma_ is a reference in Creole to the name of Haiti, but I don't know how to render the "_Toma_" part  meaningful when translating to English.  Can anyone help? Thank you in advance for any help that may be offered.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut bloomie,

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais j'ai trouvé ce qui suit (copié « tel quel », avec les fautes), au hasard de recherches :



> Et aussi aujourd'hui l'origine indienne du mot _Haiti_ est aussi conteste; certains pensent ke ca vient du mot indien "_Ataitij_" (Hautes Montagnes)... d'autres pensent ke ca vient plutot d'1 expression de la langue de la communaute des *Fon*... l'expression "*A-YI-TI TO-MÈ" ki veut dire "Terre ki dorenavant nous appartient*"... a noter la tendance que nous (les haitiens) avons a appeler notre pays _Ayiti Toma_


 Alors je me demande si « _toma_ » ne serait pas une contraction de « _est à moi_ »? 

Ce qui donnerait : Haïti est à moi


----------



## bloomiegirl

Que c'est intéressant !  Ta source, n'est-ce pas ?   Merci mille fois !


----------



## Nicomon

J'allais justement mettre la source (que j'avais oubliée ) mais bon... puisque tu l'as trouvée...


----------

